
'iPad mini' Apple plans 12 configurations in two colors - evo_9
http://appleinsider.com/articles/12/10/16/ipad-mini-skus-reveal-apple-will-release-12-models-in-two-colors
======
mtgx
12? Is that really necessary? So much for Apple's simplicity.

